# Mini Nubian F1 Udder =)



## helmstead (May 11, 2011)

Finally got a photo from a past customer in GA with one of our first Mini Nubian does, who freshened with triplets for her FF this year, and also raised a bum ND kid on top of that!  I don't know what the fill is on this udder, but I'm pretty pleased with it!

She's Helmstead Minis Clementine (Rider x Scarlett)


----------



## ksalvagno (May 11, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2011)

I want one of those.  

I was actually thinking about breeding my Nubian to a Nigerian Buck.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait for Ceri to be of breeding age next year. May be then I have a milking machine.


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)




----------

